# 118 russische Eisangler auf Eisscholle abgetrieben



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*118 russische Eisangler auf Eisscholle abgetrieben​*

Also ich weiss ja auch nicht, ob man die Härte oder die Gedankenlosigkeit oder die Fischgeilheit russischer Angler am meisten heraus heben sollte, wenn alljährlich wieder Meldungen kommen, dass teilweise hunderte russischer Eisangler auf abgebrochenen Eissschollen aufs Meer oder wie hier, auf Stauseen, raustreiben..

Fakt ist, solche Meldungen kommen jedes Jahr in meiner Medienbeobachtung wie die nachfolgenden, bei der 118 Angler auf einer Scholle auf einem Stausee in Sibirien abgetrieben sind, aber gerettet werden konnten:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/sibirien-118-angler-von-treibender-eisscholle-gerettet-a-1143450.html
http://www.zeit.de/news/2017-04/15/...r-von-treibender-eisscholle-gerettet-15135004
http://www.zeit.de/news/2017-04/15/...r-von-treibender-eisscholle-gerettet-15135004
http://www.hawr-digital.de/Nachrich...von-treibender-Eisscholle-gerettet-83396.html

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## phirania (16. April 2017)

*AW: 118 russische Eisangler auf Eisscholle abgetrieben*

Nun ja bei 118 Leutchen wird auf dem Eis schnell der Wodka knapp werden....

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...xIyvZMqvjYaZQxTtw&sig2=P0rdfk0SC9d-MAcTXA9uwQ


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. April 2017)

*AW: 118 russische Eisangler auf Eisscholle abgetrieben*



phirania schrieb:


> Nun ja bei 118 Leutchen wird auf dem Eis schnell der Wodka knapp werden....




Dann gibts bis zur Rettung Kaubarsch on the rocks oder wat sonst so beißt.:m


----------



## wertfreund (16. April 2017)

*AW: 118 russische Eisangler auf Eisscholle abgetrieben*

Wenn d i e jetzt auf die in China nachgebaute "Titanic" treffen 

Is der BOCK f e t t! 



Zum Glück gibts ja Boote und Hubschrauber.


----------



## Torkel (16. April 2017)

*AW: 118 russische Eisangler auf Eisscholle abgetrieben*

Zählt das als Schleppangeln ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. April 2017)

*AW: 118 russische Eisangler auf Eisscholle abgetrieben*

Die Jungs sind locker, wenn die sich ein zischen wird schon alles gut gehen...
Das größere Problem ist nicht ans Land kommen wegen Nachschub...
Werden eh immer wieder gerettet, denken die sich solange noch was flüssiges zum verzehr gibt...
Die sehen das nicht so eng...Haben andere sorgen...


----------



## Sertana (18. April 2017)

*AW: 118 russische Eisangler auf Eisscholle abgetrieben*

denke auch das die an Stellen angeln, wo das einfach öfters passiert. Deswegen sind da einfach schon Einsatzkräfte da.


----------

